# Levator ani syndrome



## Guest (May 10, 2000)

Hello..I am very new to this BB. I have just read Dr. Salt's book and in it he mentions this Levator ani syndrome.. It sounds exactly like what I have. Been diagnosed with IBS. Do any of you have this syndrome or know anything about it? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2000)

Wits_end,I saw a colorectal surgeon today concerning possible fissures and hemmorhoids. He didn't find anything significant, but thinks due to off & on pain and difficult bowel movements I probably have levator muscle spasms. I trust this guy because he did his residency at the Mayo Clinic. Anyway, he prescribed nitroglycerin ointment to "relax" and/or control pain in the levator muscle. He said in time (4-6 weeks), this treatment may cause the levator muscle to become less spastic.Karl[This message has been edited by Karl (edited 05-10-2000).]


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2000)

Thanks Karl--I am going to mention that to my GI doctor when I see him in a few weeks. Please let me know if the ointment works. Thanks again!!


----------



## JillAnn (Jan 19, 1999)

Hello!!! I'm surprized that someone besides me actually mentioned this!!!!







I have IBS, have had for almost four years (I think) and the muscle spasm in my rectum has ALWAYS been my biggest complaint. I feel that there is a spasming or tight sensaiton in the right side of my rectum... sorry to be so graphic... and I have asked my GI about this. She says that yes, it is a weakness in the pelvic floor muscles and really there isn't much in the way of DIRECT treatment that she can do. I have recently (since a bad flareup in February) been taking Celexa and Buspar and so far... after taking them for seven weeks before I got any real relief, I"m doing great!!! I never took an anit-Depressant before (well, OK I took a TINY dose of Elavil for a while at night)... but it seems to really be helping because I believe that my belly/butt trouble is related DIRECTLY to anxiety and depression. I also take Levsin once in a while when it really acts up. I guess the Celexa lessens my perception of the "sensation" in my bottom and that is great with me!!!Good luck!!! What medication have you taken?Jill


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2000)

JillAnn--thanks so much for replying. I was beginning to think I was crazy. This is graphic too but do you every get the pain in the vaginal area too? I get it in both and yes also the right side of rectum. Sometimes it's very uncomfortable to sit and if I stand for a long time it hurts and even into my lower back! I was given librax last week. Taken once a day so far. I have to say that it is helping somewhat. I take it at bedtime and it seems to help through most of the next day. What is celexa and buspar?Again, thanks for responding it helps!Cindy(wits_end)


----------



## JillAnn (Jan 19, 1999)

Cindy,Hi!! Wow, I don't think I've found somebody around here that has the same symptoms as me... I've thought for so long that maybe I was just crazy, but that seems to be a common thread around here!














Anyway, graphic question, graphic answer. Yes, when I am REALLY having a hard time with this I not only have this pressure sensation in my rectum, but in my vaginal area also.... and in that space btwn your vagina and your rectum (sorry, graphic I know, but I don't know what its called). I don't exactly have pain, like a sharp pain, but rather a very uncomfortable tightness or spasming feeling.. I don't know exactly how to describe it, but it is UNCOMFORTABLE!! Basically it feels like something is "in there" but there isn't...Like today, I'm having some recal pressure because I've had a go round with some kind of stomach flu and have had D.. which I don't usually have....I take Levsin for the spasms.. which doesn't make them go away by any means, but it makes them "ease" a bit if you will and BuSpar and Celexa... well, first I will say that when I have really bad bouts of this I FREAK OUT and worry and worry and worry 'til I don't really function like a "normal" person...so the BuSpar is a drug prescribed for Anxiey... that isn't addictive or sedating like Xanax or Ativan and Celexa is an Anti-Depressant. The BuSpar REALLY helped me calm down and I was so depressed becuase of 1) my screwed up life (i've recently been divorced) and 2) my belly. I have honestly been to the point of wanting to commit suicide becuase I couldn't escape the pain and discomfort, but the Celexa seems to have helped the depression and I've been told it lessens the perception of pain.. and I think that has helped too.I'm sorry if this is way more info. than you ever wanted to know. Oh, I should probably say that in the beginning of this I had all the standard tests and they found nothing physically wrong. My GI doc wanted me to take an Anti-Depressant all along for my stomach.. although now I know I needed it for my head too...but my former husband wouldn't allow it.. but now that I don't have him around anymore (a blessing in my life) I also found some medication that is helping me. I won't say it's a miracle cure.. but it has helped, esp. at a time when I needed it greatly!!!Best of luck, sorry about the rambling!!!Let me know how you are doing!!!Jill


----------

